# :: ECS Tuning :: TT Votex after market body parts from $59.95



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*:: ECS Tuning :: TT Votex after market body parts from $49.95*

Yes, these are Genuine Votex after market body parts for the 1998 – 2007 Mk I Audi TT. We have them greatly reduced so you can dress up your TT today. They come with everything you need for installation and do not require you to modify your existing parts.
We are carrying these items as kits now so you can save even more. 
The 4 piece kit is only 489.95 68% OFF and the 5 piece kit is only 519.95 73% OFF - Click Here

TT Votex spoiler / wing – was $331.95 *now $59.95!!* That is 82% off!! - Does not fit 3.2 TT *Click Here*
 
TT Votex Side Skirts – was $544.35 *now $49.95* That is 91% off!! *Click Here*

TT Votex Rear Valence with Dual Exhausts – was $310.40 *now $49.95* That is 84% off!! - * Click Here *


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:06 PM 12/10/2009_

_Modified by [email protected] at 7:18 AM 12/16/2009_


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:19 PM 1/18/2010_


----------



## ayrula (May 11, 2007)

does the votex rear wing go over my existing wing or does it replace it?


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

what about the front lip?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

The front lip is not on sale, but it is still available cheaper than the dealer.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (ayrula)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ayrula* »_does the votex rear wing go over my existing wing or does it replace it?

Finding this out, stand by.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (TTguy30)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ayrula* »_does the votex rear wing go over my existing wing or does it replace it?

The votex wing *fits over your existing wing!!!*


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:34 PM 1/6/2010_


----------



## ApineWhiteDub (Aug 1, 2005)

Do you have picture of a TT whit the votex side?


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I like how on an open forum my truthful comment gets deleted regarding how the only part in the votex kit worthwhile is not on sale


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

Thanks for the orders!


_Modified by Ch[email protected] at 7:18 AM 12/16/2009_


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (ApineWhiteDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ApineWhiteDub* »_Do you have picture of a TT whit the votex side?

Borrowed from the internet, not an ECS Photo


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not trying to say that the other parts of it are of poor quality or don't look nice but most people when think votex think of the front lip


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

I hear you. It is a supply demand issue. Everyone buys the front lip which drives up the price. So then the rest of the kit is much cheaper!


----------



## h0other (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Any pic of a TT with JUST the side skirt? No front lip or rear lip.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

No we don't sorry. But if you'd like to be the first to send us some hi rez photos of your TT with the side skirts on it, there would be a good incentive in it for you. I could probably arrange for a gift card, or some swag, etc...


----------



## h0other (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

99 dollar gift card ??


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

It depends on how good the photos! We are always willing to hook you up if you hook us up.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: TT Votex after market body parts from $59.95 ([email protected])*

I just wanted everyone to know, the spoiler is back in stock and we have some installed photos:


----------



## h0other (Nov 4, 2009)

Good looking spoiler.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: TT Votex after market body parts from $59.95 ([email protected])*

The spoiler needs to be completely replaced, it is not a simple cover. Here is the Audi tech bulletin PDF DIY Happy holidays http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for the reply l88m22vette!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: TT Votex after market body parts from $59.95 ([email protected])*

Just a heads up, these prices have dropped *AGAIN*


----------



## ayrula (May 11, 2007)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: TT Votex after market body parts from $59.95 ([email protected])*

Here are some better side and rear pics. I love this kit, about the order the votex rear spoiler. I borrowed pics from 8 UR V8, the nicest TT out there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



















_Modified by ayrula at 8:44 AM 12-13-2009_


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: TT Votex after market body parts from $59.95 (ayrula)*

^^More pics of that car nowwwww! Any front shots? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Friday needs to come so I can get paid and pick up the sides. My OEM jack failed and dropped the car on top of it with no wheel on and put a nice dent in the side that these skirts would cover up perfectly...

_Modified by M-Power M3 at 4:39 PM 12/13/2009_


_Modified by M-Power M3 at 4:39 PM 12/13/2009_


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, that IS sharp! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1262034681693)*

We got a few more TT Votex wings instock ready for order!


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

Man I think im going to have to get this kit.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Thank you for the holiday orders!


----------



## rburt (Oct 25, 2007)

you guys are alot smarter than me, but my spoiler fits exactly over my existing spoiler, like a glove
the parts on that flyer 88vette has does not match parts on ecs website
not shown on supplied parts are the instructions, where are they?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

The kits come without instructions. Thanks for the reply though, that is good to know. We don't have a company car so we had to compare dimensions with ETKA to figure out if the parts fit over or replace.
Thanks for letting us know the rear spoiler fits over the existing spoiler!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

PM replied, thanks for the order!


----------



## eurologist (Apr 21, 2009)

just placed my order. Cant wait to get them!


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

how long are these prices running for?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ilde10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilde10* »_how long are these prices running for?

While we still have the items available. There isn't an end date per say because we will sell what we can, once they are gone, they may be gone forever!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: TT Votex after market body parts from $59.95 ([email protected])*

We are carrying these items as kits now so you can save even more.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: TT Votex after market body parts from $59.95 ([email protected])*

anybody ever paint the side skirts a different color? i JUST bought a TTmk1 225 last night. Its silver (seems like they all are) and am interested in spicing it up a bit.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: TT Votex after market body parts from $59.95 (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_anybody ever paint the side skirts a different color? i JUST bought a TTmk1 225 last night. Its silver (seems like they all are) and am interested in spicing it up a bit.

that would just rice it up


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: TT Votex after market body parts from $59.95 (cdougyfresh)*

kinda like the r8 rice?


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: TT Votex after market body parts from $59.95 (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_kinda like the r8 rice?

this needed to be quoted...


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: TT Votex after market body parts from $59.95 (M-Power M3)*

Two tones can look good but you have to blend them into something. I had a red A4 with black wheels. I deliberately painted my lowers black and it gave it a mean urban assault look. To the untrained eye you would not have noticed. Enthusiasts frequently though my setup was a great idea.
I can see the same with a TT being possible. The TT stance is already wonderfully aggressive.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: TT Votex after market body parts from $59.95 ([email protected])*

PM's replied, TY for the orders


----------



## Rthirty2 (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: TT Votex after market body parts from $59.95 ([email protected])*

you guys should get the oem bumpers to go with these for 84% off too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

R32 - We would if we could!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: TT Votex after market body parts from $59.95 ([email protected])*

PMs replied


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: TT Votex after market body parts from $59.95 ([email protected])*

Finally ordered the sides. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for the order! Building the kit one piece at a time?


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: TT Votex after market body parts from $59.95 (M-Power M3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M-Power M3* »_Finally ordered the sides. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I like the sides. The rear is horrible. Front is big $$$ - rather do the S Line bumper.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Combo it all into one order, they are in-stock and ready to go.


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: TT Votex after market body parts from $59.95 (speed51133!)*

got any full photos of the wing from the side?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: TT Votex after market body parts from $59.95 ([email protected])*









Found this on the internet using google, not an ECS photo but it gives you an idea.


----------



## Statenheimer (Jun 7, 2007)

Ordered the spoiler on tues, supposed to be here today


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (Statenheimer)*

Congrats, thank you for the order and enjoy the new look.


----------



## Statenheimer (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

For all those looking for more info on the spoiler:
Received my package today, unfortunately, upon picking it up, the sound of loose pieces falling about filled my ears. Upon opening screws, washers etc. were scattered about, but alas, everything was there, including detailed Audi installation and preping/painting instructions:








Also, a corner of the wing was unfortunately whacked in shipping:








Will have to get that sorted...
To clarify, Chris and uburt were correct, the spoiler installs over your existing one. And actually has 4 magnets at the corners to aid in placement, also allowing me to get the following shots...

















































As you can see, fitment is superb, with the exception of the dented corner, and I think it looks great










_Modified by Statenheimer at 5:27 PM 4-1-2010_


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

PM replied! Keep me posted with the UPS claim.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

PM's replied, everything looks good. Thanks for the orders everyone. Not many left!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Chris... those pics you posted on the first page, any idea which one of the ECS guys took them at SEMA?


----------



## -TT- (Apr 13, 2008)

does anyone have any pics with stock suspension ??


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

-TT- said:


> does anyone have any pics with stock suspension ??


Chris posted pics on the first page that show a car on stock suspension, but only has the a shot of the wing.


----------



## 8 UR V8 (Mar 24, 2007)

HAHA first thread i see after browsing the forums in quite some time are pics of my car. Car is for sale. Please buy it


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

So do you just glue the spoiler on top of the OEM?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

M-Power M3 said:


> So do you just glue the spoiler on top of the OEM?


Essentially, yes.


As for origin of the photo, no idea where it was taken or whom by - sorry.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> As for origin of the photo, no idea where it was taken or whom by - sorry.


Oh I know the origin of the photos... that's my car at SEMA last November. You're guys did a horrible pshop job on it too. They took off the left exhaust pipe, my license plate, and tinted my tail lights. I was just curious which of the ECS guys went to SEMA.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

SoloGLI said:


> Oh I know the origin of the photos... that's my car at SEMA last November. You're guys did a horrible pshop job on it too. They took off the left exhaust pipe, my license plate, and tinted my tail lights. I was just curious which of the ECS guys went to SEMA.


Oh I see. I couldn't tell you who went though? If you'd like I can see about taking the photo down, just let me know.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Oh I see. I couldn't tell you who went though? If you'd like I can see about taking the photo down, just let me know.


No no, its fine, it's cool that you guys are using the car on the site. But any chance they can just use the original non-pshoped one? At least that way it's noticeable that its my car.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Sure thing, I'll pass it along to our media guys. Thanks


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

We've got some new installed shots of the TT body kit up now. Check them out:


























As you can see, it makes quite the difference!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

TTT!! These are still available!


----------



## frojoe747 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorry for bumping a super old thread, but do you still have the Votex kit?

If not, does anyone know where to get the kit or just the front lip for a decent price?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

frojoe747 said:


> Sorry for bumping a super old thread, but do you still have the Votex kit?
> 
> If not, does anyone know where to get the kit or just the front lip for a decent price?


last I saw, ecs had the lip (for just under 300) but not the full kit anymore. BFI had the full kit for about 400.

cheers.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

The kit is still available but unfortunately not at the large discount. 

Jason


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Jul 22, 2012)

where can i get this full kit and at what price?

if audi only can i get individual part numbers for each part if known?

front splitter-
rear diffuser-
skirts-
spoiler-


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

speed51133! said:


> anybody ever paint the side skirts a different color? i JUST bought a TTmk1 225 last night. Its silver (seems like they all are) and am interested in spicing it up a bit.


good idea. always liked the look of the black rockers on the gen 1 miata. should look real nice on the TT...NOT!!

don't do it man. if you want spice, get it chipped.

just my 2cents.

cheers.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

ScottHmk4 said:


> where can i get this full kit and at what price?
> 
> if audi only can i get individual part numbers for each part if known?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately most of the parts for this kit are no longer produced and sold out. Your best bet would be to look in the classifieds to see if you can find something used. 

Jason


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Jul 22, 2012)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> Unfortunately most of the parts for this kit are no longer produced and sold out. Your best bet would be to look in the classifieds to see if you can find something used.
> 
> Jason


i got hold of a front today. phoned a dealer down south and they confirmed one in a warehouse offsite, will contact me through the week to ensure its undamaged


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

ScottHmk4 said:


> i got hold of a front today. phoned a dealer down south and they confirmed one in a warehouse offsite, will contact me through the week to ensure its undamaged


Fronts are still around but most everything else is no longer available. We can still get the lower front but its got an ETA of October 15th. 

Jason


----------



## frojoe747 (Oct 8, 2011)

What is your price with shipping to 15212 for the Votex front?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

frojoe747 said:


> What is your price with shipping to 15212 for the Votex front?


$458.74 shipped to 15212 

Jason


----------

